# Antibiotics and constipation--



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

I have read and heard that antibiotics can cause diarrhea so let me say that as a long time constipated person I was hoping it would help loosen things up: I am taking Trimox (penicillin drug) for a respiratory infection. Let me tell you, this drug DOES NOT HELP MY CONSTIPATION at all. In fact, it makes it worse. I take 800 mg magnesium at night (3 hours before I take Pcn); anyway, usually the morning as soon as I get up is the only time I can go all day; it ain't great and it ain't a normal BM but it is enough so that I don't have to take MOM for a month or so. Well, since I have been taking the antibiotic it is more difficult to go and there is less- I don't get it


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2001)

Oh, I REALLY know how you feel. Everyone says that when they take antibiotics they get diarrea, but with me the constipation gets much worse. I guess everyone's different.Remember that antibiotics kill the good and bad bacteria, and you may not have enough of the good stuff. I was on several courses of antibiotics for H Pylori and several uninvestigated infections, that's what actually Caused IBS for me.But don't worry, I would suggest that you take some Probiotics, but don't take them close to the time you take your antibiotics.Probiotics will replace the good bacteria that the antibiotics are killing.Some good probiotics to try, according to recommendations on the BB are PB8, Kyodophilus or Culturelle.Give it a try and see how it goes, and try and do it as soon as possible while on antibiotics and even a few weeks afterwards.Good Luck!! Please let us know how you're doing!


----------

